# The Everyman's Gladeskiff



## Demeter

I got so tired of trying to flyfish out of my kayak, I started looking at options for a flats skiff. The Hells bay 30,000$ skiffs were out out of my price range. I started looking at the gheenoes, but finally settled on the Ankona Boats Shadowcast. The base price on the hull is $3950. I can't wait for the next Tx coast flyfishing trip.


----------



## Dawg

Looks good, how does it ride?


----------



## devil1824

Very cool! I'm googling right now!


----------



## Demeter

Dawg said:


> Looks good, how does it ride?


I never got the chance to wet test one. It is getting good reviews on the microskiff forum. For me the most important features were being able to get in skinny water and for the skiff to pole well. I'm ok with getting a little wet.


----------



## devil1824

Yours looks great, but I really like the copperhead. Big difference in price?


----------



## Demeter

I think the Copperhead starts at 8000$. I think my quote came in around 15K w/ 30HP motor, trailer, casting platform, poling platform, electrical, tiller console, grab bar. 

The shadowcast was about half that amount, as I already have a small 9.9 outboard motor.


----------



## TroutAle87

i plan on getting an Ankona in the future...price is a selling point too. they are very nice.


----------



## RedFly

I love what Ankona is doing to the poling skiff market. They're using the best materials, lots of research, and just enough elbow grease to make a good-looking, solid little hand-made boat that they don't over-charge you for. Great choice on that little Redfish stalking machine you ordered... I can't wait for a wet test in a ShadowCast and a Cayenne.


----------



## Ranger Skiff

that's a cool looks skiff.


----------



## IXP Rods

I own a Copperhead. I love the boat, but the "fit and finish" wasn't quite what I expected...but hey, it's a boat that's going to get torn up anyway.


----------



## devil1824

Ever since this thread started I've been eyeballing the copper head. Can you PM, or just post up some pics and prices? Work good without a tunnel?


----------



## IXP Rods

My price was $12k, but this is a 2010 Gen.1. I've heard by others that the price of the boat has gone up a few k's.


----------



## Brown Bear

Demeter, congrats on the skiff! How does the boat ride? Pole? Etc?


----------



## Demeter

Brown Bear said:


> Demeter, congrats on the skiff! How does the boat ride? Pole? Etc?


Brown Bear,

I will let you know once I take the skiff down to the coast. I ordered the same boat in the picture, but mine will have a grab bar and a tiller console. She just arrived in Houston yesterday and I plan on picking the skiff up this weekend, and then heading down to Padre on the 15th.


----------



## El Guapo

looks tippy


----------



## Demeter

I picked up the skiff in Houston and took it down to South padre. 
We got about 15 miles per hour with the 9.9 Yamaha outboard.
It poled easily. I felt very stable up on the poling platform.
Overall, I am really happy with the boat.


----------



## Brown Bear

Thanks for the update. Great looking boat. I am considering a Ankona boat in the near future


----------



## Stuart

Okay, I've got to ask. What's the hull slap like on that skiff? I like the lines, size, simplicity etc, but that's what I see when I look at the front and that would be a deal killer for me. My present skiff has zero hull slap.


----------



## Golden

Zero Hull Slap = $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Brown Bear

Stuart, kind of boat do u have?


----------



## gettin closer

That is a great looking skiff. I am going down to Rockport on Saturday to look at/pick up a sundance 16. I started off looking at the gheenoe and ankonas but I also want to bow fish and this will give me a little more beam. I never did get to wet test the little skiff though. I hope it works out great for you.


----------



## Stuart

Brown Bear said:


> Stuart, kind of boat do u have?


2007 Beavertail, fitty horse tiller.


----------



## KWillis

Hey Demeter where did you order your boat from. I noticed you said u picked it up in houston


----------



## Demeter

I got it direct from Mel at Ankona boats in Ft Pierce, FL. I then used a transport company called destination bound to haul the skiff to Houston.


----------



## Salty Techsan

Guys.. jumping on this one a little late, but figured I'd go ahead and chime in. Tarpon Shores Marina in the Aransas Pass/Port A area is now the official sales outpost for Ankona Boats. We have a Shadow Cast (3" tunnel hull w/ rolled edge) w/ a Nissan/Tohatsu 20 on the tail end as a demo. More boats to come.... Give us a shout if you have any interest. Hull price starts at $3950 with fore and aft casting decks and all-composite construction as previously mentioned. Sorry for the spamish reply.. but I figured it was relevant to the discussion.. thanks a ton! Kyle

www.tarponshoresmarina.com


----------



## junkyfly

I have been on the build list for a cayenne model from Ankona since April. I would really like to see one "live" before the hull build starts. I do not believe there are very many in the Texas market yet though. You are correct about the good reviews on the Ankona boats from microsciff.com.


----------



## Salty Techsan

Junkyfly, Feel free to come on down and take a look.


----------



## TroutAle87

if anyone wants to. ill trade my ar15 and entire loadout for it for a good flats skiff. rifle, rifle case, plate carrier, four 30 round window pmags, one 30 round gi mag and a 20 round mag and 553 eotech sight. anyone wanna let me know if interested and ill give more details


----------

